# Inkasso.ru



## alanoskull (8 August 2010)

[noparse]Hi leute!
ich bin neu hier hab mal ne frage:
ich bin kürzlich auf diese seite gestoßen : www.inkasso.ru  
wenn man draufgeht steht da als erstes was von kostenpflichtig und das man das in anspruch genommen hätte und das sich die außendienstmitarbeiter bald mit einem in verbindung setzen! 

hab ich jetzt was zu befürchten? habe auf der seite keine angaben und nix gemacht und sie nach dem lesen des textes sofort verlassen!

Danke!
mfg lukas [/noparse]


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2010)

*AW: Inkasso.ru*



			
				schwachsinniger Drohmüll schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für den kostenpflichtigen Besuch unseres
> Online-Angebotes.
> Die fälligen Kosten werden wie immer an die in unserer Datenbank
> hinterlegte Adresse des Rechners ****  berechnet.
> ...


Frage mich warum sich der vermutliche Betreiber (zumindest ist die Seite auf ihn registriert)
  hinter einer  russischen Domain versteckt  und deutschen anonymen Handynummer.

Soll das ein ( sehr schlechter )  Scherz sein?


----------



## alanoskull (8 August 2010)

*AW: Inkasso.ru*

ich hab mich auch gewundert! darum ja die frage: hab ich was zu befürchten? ich denke nein oder?
villeicht ist das auch n blöder scherz! ich warte mal ob was kommt!
mfg lukas


----------



## passer (9 August 2010)

*AW: Inkasso.ru*

@Al

die Frage ist nicht ernst ? :sun:
Natürlich fährt ein Aussendienstler direkt zu deiner IP Adresse .
So was nennt man Scherz Adresse mit Auslesescript für IP Ad.


----------



## Wembley (9 August 2010)

*AW: Inkasso.ru*



alanoskull schrieb:


> blöder scherz!


Nicht nur ein blöder, sondern ein ganz blöder Scherz dieses Badmintonkönigs.

Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 August 2010)

*AW: Inkasso.ru*

Rheydter Turnverein 1848 e.V. Badminton-Abteilung - Admidio Übersicht
Man beachte, über welche Domain das läuft.


----------



## alanoskull (9 August 2010)

*AW: Inkasso.ru*

ok danke! mir kam das auch spanisch vor aber ich wollt mich doch lieber vergewissern!:smile: @passer: weiß mans? villeicht stehen sie schon davor und kommen nicht rein!
mfg lukas


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2010)

*AW: Inkasso.ru*

Dieser  Schwachsinn steht wohl schon  länger im WWW

inkasso.ru vom 25.06.*2004* 17:40:58


> ACHTUNG: wer unter verfolgungswahn leidet sollte hier nicht klicken... |-D die könnten ja wirklich vorbeikommen. %-)



webarchive listet die  Domain zum ersten Mal    	 Jul 22, 2001 * ( de facto ohne  Inhalt) 
danach war sie wohl 3 Jahre inaktiv  und  taucht  2004 * mit diesem  Hirnriss auf


> Vielen Dank für den kostenpflichtigen Besuch unseres
> Online-Angebotes.
> Die fälligen Kosten werden wie immer an die in unserer Datenbank
> hinterlegte Adresse des Rechners " xcrawl100.alexa.com " berechnet.
> ...


ab November  2007 war sie wohl wieder  inaktiv um etwa Anfang  2009 wieder aus der Versenkung aufzutauchen


----------



## alanoskull (9 August 2010)

*AW: Inkasso.ru*

Was will man mit sonnem müll erreichen?:wall:
naja wie dem auch sei! nochmal danke für die schnellen antworten!


----------



## webwatcher (9 August 2010)

*AW: Inkasso.ru*



alanoskull schrieb:


> Was will man mit sonnem müll erreichen?


Frag den   Badmintonfritzen in Mönchengladbach, der betreibt die Müllseite.


----------

